

Amazon Launches Textbook Rental  - gagan2020
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1722921&highlight=

======
ekianjo
This only applies to college students... too bad. Renting books would be great
for the general public, too.

~~~
s_henry_paulson
I was going to make a library joke, but seriously, your local library has
access to an amazing amount of books.

Even if your particular library doesn't have a particular book, there is
likely a library somewhere in their network that has it, and will ship it for
free.

All you have to do is ask.

------
koala_advert
This doesn't seem very profitable when so many textbooks come out with a new
edition every year.

~~~
DenisM
Look at the prices - e.g. $170 new, $100 to rent.

[http://www.amazon.com/Discrete-Mathematics-Applications-
Kenn...](http://www.amazon.com/Discrete-Mathematics-Applications-Kenneth-
Rosen/dp/0073383090/)

------
saraid216
Tangential, but does anyone know why Amazon's PR has a completely
unrecognizable domain name?

~~~
taylan
There is something fishy here. Neither www.corporate-ir.net nor corporate-
ir.net resolve. And the site asks you to login.

Relevant link is:

<http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/browse/-/465600/>

~~~
gagan2020
A whois query ([http://who.godaddy.com/whois.aspx?domain=corporate-
ir.net...](http://who.godaddy.com/whois.aspx?domain=corporate-
ir.net&prog_id=GoDaddy)) reveal corporate-ir.net domain belongs to Thomson
Reuters Holdings Inc.

I got this link from <https://twitter.com/amazoncareers>. Now, that account is
authentic or not that's another question.

~~~
saraid216
FWIW, if you go to <http://www.amazon.com/pr> (which I think you can safely
expect to be owned and operated by Amazon), you DO get redirected to
corporate-ir.net. That's what ultimately convinced me that the press release
was legit.

It still bothers me, though.

~~~
greenyoda
You can also find the same information about textbook rentals by going
directly to Amazon's site and going to their textbooks department.

